# Lions



## doenoe (Jul 6, 2008)

Only one pic in this here thread 







Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sheyene29 (Jul 6, 2008)

B-E-A-UUUUUUUUUUTIFUL!!


----------



## invisible (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a stunning family portrait, one that these lions would undoubtedly hang on their walls.


----------



## Overread (Jul 6, 2008)

A wonderful shot of a gorgeous sight!
I agree - this is a wall worthy shot!


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh thats just fabulous!


----------



## Miaow (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice pic of the 3 of them


----------



## Chiller (Jul 6, 2008)

:hail::hail::hail:​That is one of the finest Lion pics I have ever seen on this site.​


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 6, 2008)

Amazing shot!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 6, 2008)

Chiller said:


> :hail::hail::hail:​That is one of the finest Lion pics I have ever seen on this site.​


Ditto that!! Wonderful capture, Daan.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 6, 2008)

All you need is one with an image like that!  I can project so much into that image!  Excellent photograph!


----------



## doenoe (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the nice comments, really appreciate it


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 8, 2008)

very nice


----------



## doenoe (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 8, 2008)

i really like what you did with the colours. i need to work on my post processing skills.


----------



## doenoe (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks
didnt do alot more then usual though. Just upped the contrast and saturation a bit more.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice shot!


----------



## LynziMarie (Jul 9, 2008)

uuuuh.... dude... that's friggin' incredible!!!!!


you're always on top of it!! JEEZ..... wanna share some of that awesomeness with lowly amateurs like me? hehehe


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 9, 2008)

How'd you get them all to pose like that?



Sweet shot. Can't say anything bad about it.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awsome...really like this picture:thumbup:


----------



## underOATH2220 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbup:really great capture:thumbup:


----------



## dry3210 (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## scubabear6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Great Shot. Love the Color and contrast


----------



## Jamiebear (Jul 10, 2008)

Lions are my favorite animal ever, that is AMAZING!


----------



## doenoe (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the groovy comments everyone, the appreciation is huge 


LynziMarie said:


> uuuuh.... dude... that's friggin' incredible!!!!!
> 
> 
> you're always on top of it!! JEEZ..... wanna share some of that awesomeness with lowly amateurs like me? hehehe


Well, just go to the zoo alot and know when its feeding time. About 45 minutes before that they start waking up and thats when you have to be there 


MarcusM said:


> How'd you get them all to pose like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet shot. Can't say anything bad about it.


Its not posing, its more like dumb luck :mrgreen:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 11, 2008)

I can see why cropping off the center lion's head was probably necessary for this shot, due to how much lower the female lions were (I assume they're both female, I'm no lion expert), but it still bothers me a bit. 

And doenoe, I'm gonna get as nitpicky as possible just because everyone already said how amazing this shot is, which it definitely is! But I want to really dig deep and try and give you some hardcore critique, 'cause I think you'll respect it, you seem like a relaxed enough guy, haha. I'm hesitant, still, to be this much of a nitpicker...but there's a white oval shape to the right of the male lion's head in the background that takes the [viewer's] eye out its eye to eye to eye triangle, and then leads the eye to see that the male's head is chopped (that's how I came to notice it, was by being sucked out of the amazing triangle you have in this shot).

That was me getting really, really nitpicky, doenoe, so don't let that take away from the fact that you have an amazing capture here. Absolutely amazing. I can't think of one thread you've posted that I came out of unimpressed, and this is no different, great work.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jul 11, 2008)

Simply Amazing!!!   :hail:

I hope you have printed and hung this one by now!!


----------



## doenoe (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks for the comments 
Also thanks for being nitpicky. It always helps, cause sometimes you have been looking at a pic for too long and you can miss the little details then. I cropped it like this, because if i had the whole males head in the pic, i think there would be too much empty space above the females heads. And i could have cloned the white thing out, gonna do that when i have it printed. But ill leave it on this pic, else you comment wouldnt make any sense anymore.
Anyways, thanks again


----------

